# Love is when....



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

I credit @Wellsy for the idea of this thread. I thought the NF forum would be a good spot for this one.


Please finish the sentence "Love is when..." 

For example,"Love is when you stay up through the night smiling and talking till the early hours of the morning"


----------



## Vishnushiva (Feb 7, 2013)

Love is like a fart. If you have to force it, it's probably shit.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Love is when ... you just know.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Love is when you put someone else before yourself, care about them as you might your own soul


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

love is.. making him a sandwich.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Love is smiling when they fall asleep in the car after a long day of being at the beach


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Love is when you aren't perfect though you're perfect for each other.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

love is when you can be the 'real you'.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Love is when you look up to the sky and you see it smiling back at you.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Love is when everything reminds you of them


----------



## HeartCartography (Mar 23, 2015)

...when you want the other person to be happy more than you want to be "right".

...when you won't talk badly of them to other people and can't stop singing their praises.

...when you place their needs and wants above yours, while still being whole and continuing to become a complete person of your own.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

- Love is when you look at a person and what other people see as flaws, you see as qualities that make them... well, flawless.
- Love is when you're constantly wishing at 11:11 AM that maybe, just maybe the feeling would be mutual between the both of you and still holding on to that tiny sliver of hope. Staying up the whole entire night thinking of "what if's" between the both of you.
- Love is when you hate them just a bit less than you do other people. 

And most important of all...

- Love is putting someone else's needs before your own. - Olaf (Frozen)

(These can also probably apply to infatuation but pfft - the difference is completely pretentious.)


----------



## BilgePump (Mar 7, 2015)

Love is a dragon's fire:

It doesn't actually exist and yet it consumes me


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Love is when just a silly text have you smiling at your phone.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Love is that thing which, when taken away, makes you cry yourself to sleep for weeks.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Love is when Jesus allowed himself to be arrested, wrongly accused, beaten, pierced with a spear and hung on a cross to die, just so that we would be able to have eternal life. Love is when God is so gracious that he loves everyone, despite a lot of people not being willing to give him the time of day.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

Love is when they feel like home.


----------



## HeartCartography (Mar 23, 2015)

Love is when...you can fart around or sit in comfortable silence with someone. May not sound overtly romantic but it truly is


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Love is when you care more about someone else's happiness than you're own. Love is when you sacrifice your own time and energy for the sake of someone else. Love is when you are committed to someone through whatever life can bring.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Love is when even if your mind goes towards realism, your heart always knocks on the possibility of it "lasting forever".


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

Love is when you know you really love the other person so bad and still feel they may love you even more.


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

Love is when you have that connection, the same pure chemistry that you had with your best friend when you were a kid.

love is when even being enneatype 8 you want them to take care of you sometimes haha


----------



## Val37 (Jan 24, 2015)

Love is when both your cups overfloweth with each other's essence.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

Love is when both parties are willing confide, trust, and respect to one another.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Love is when the most neurons in your brain are misfired to amygdala instead of the neurocortus resulting in worse thinking and decision making. (I am really not sure about this, i think that i read it somewhere)


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Love is when you learn to live with someone (fig. and lit.) and make it work out


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Willing to be vulnerable. 

The highest form of love is agape which is offering yourself selflessly. Anything deserving of being called love has some degree of that, but some more than others.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Love is when,

You have fantasies of dating a random kid in your class and then later realizing you are in love with them.


----------



## Kelleth (May 11, 2015)

Love is when you fall for a women, marry her, let her have children, then she'll get bored with you and dump you for some ass hole. Take all of your stuff and children away and force you to pay alimony. And lets not start about what happens to you in India xD joking... mostly.

Love is the urge to be with some one, to support each other unconditionally


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

Love is when I feel like my inner child is becoming a whole when we're together.
Love is when I'm willing to murder anyone who hurts you and you do the same.
Love is when you can fuck shit up together.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelleth said:


> Love is when you fall for a women, marry her, let her have children, then she'll get bored with you and dump you for some ass hole. Take all of your stuff and children away and force you to pay alimony. And lets not start about what happens to you in India xD joking... mostly.
> 
> Love is the urge to be with some one, to support each other unconditionally


When I'm describing the realities of love. 
By the way, I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! The Power Rangers are boss!


----------



## Kelleth (May 11, 2015)

DaeyMarieisme said:


> When I'm describing the realities of love.
> By the way, I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! The Power Rangers are boss!


Its not exactly Power Rangers, its from the same franchise Power Rangers takes if footage off 




This is the 11th Sentai from 1987 and was popular in France, Brazil the Philippines and Indonesia before PR started. The show Power Rangers started taking footage off is the 16th from 1992. I made a thread about it somewhere lol 
__________________________________________________ _________

Love is when you do not need to have one gender trying to seduce the other, its when they mutually fall for each other that its just right.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Vishnushiva said:


> Love is like a fart. If you have to force it, it's probably shit.


LOL, truth! :laughing:


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

When you stop being selfish and start being naturally compassionate towards that person.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Love is when souls meet but eyes hesitate.


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

Love is when you understand and forgive, no matter how much it hurts.


----------



## Fetishized Suicide (May 14, 2015)

You've truly found love [As an INFP] whenever you have someone who can listen to your stories and future ambitions. When you've found someone who can see the colors you can see


----------



## mastayuzen (May 6, 2015)

Love is when you wish your significant other dies before you, so she/he don't have to suffer from losing you first. 

That's what my grandma used to tell all time.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Love is starting talking in the afternoon and going to bed when you realize the sun is again rising in the sky.
When that amazes you since you thought the talk seemed like a minute
and when she says that she loves you but always want to leave you the freedom
and you say that even if it the romance would end, you still would be there to protect her
and you both mean it deep from the heart

When your voice comforts her, and her voice seems so familiar to you
when your snoring comforts her, and her snoring makes you smile

When you can make her pound the floor laughing
when you see through her and make her shy
when you love to tickle her
when you spend endless energy to explain so she can grow
when you can spend 24/7 around her and completely be yourself
when she says she cannot but be herself around you

when if you lost something she knows where it is
and if she lost something you know where it is

When you know what she needs even if she doesn't
and she knows what you need even if you don't realize it

Love is when you know that what you have now is so unique
that many people will never experience it in their lives
and you thank the heavens for having received this gift
Thank and grace I give; for before I met her I could not phantom what true love was.


----------



## Wings of Nike (Sep 18, 2014)

*ENFP PRANCES INTO THE ROOM*
Love is when you don't give up on someone despite the difficulties you face
When you see the beauty and the scars within a single individual and still love them 
The experience of joy you get when you see those you care about
The passion that burns in your soul
The voice in your head which tells you that there is still hope
The desire to see others succeed and achieve their greatness
Love is more powerful than you believe, and will open new doors for you constantly


----------

